# Photo Training Weekend - £147 raised for Macmillan Nurses



## artona

Hi

I am pleased and totally relieved to be able to report the photo studio and training room is almost finished. All we have left is to livery her up with signage etc.

We have built new ceilings, re-plaster boarded all the walls and then skimmed them, re-wired, painted and decorated, re-carpeted and then furnished her out.

We have all worked like trojans to meet our self-imposed deadline of the end of March and got there with two weeks to spare.

Here's a few before and after photos










We are now looking for a few volunteers to attend a weekend so we can run a trial photo - training weekend. If you are interested please let me know with dates you can make in April / May

cheers

stew


----------



## sallytrafic

I would like to lay on some naked lady models for you.




that is 'lay on' in the sense of 'lie on' 

Seriously best of luck with your venture hope your hard work pays off. 

We'll be in Scotland otherwise we would have volunteered


----------



## artona

Hi

Thanks Frank, you are more than welcome to pop in for a night or so either on your way up or on your way back from the tartan lot, we are about 40 minutes from the A1 Newark turn-off.

We will be doing regular photo meets so there will be plenty of chances to visit in the future.

stew


----------



## redjumpa

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks Frank, you are more than welcome to pop in for a night or so either on your way up or on your way back from the tartan lot, we are about 40 minutes from the A1 Newark turn-off.


Is this the one at Caistor / Rothwell that Snelly is also involved in?

If so we are only down the road at the good end of the Humber Bridge (decide for yourself which end that is  ) and could help out in early May.


----------



## artona

Hi

Yes we are in Rothwell Redjumpa, a beautiful part of the Lincolnshire Wolds. 

We are planning a bit of a warming weekend. In the process of booking a chef of international fame to cook us up a meal and inviting those that helped us get it all ready plus some friends from MHF. 

During the weekend we will be holding a photographic workshop so if you want to learn the mysteries of digital photography nows your chance  

There are some fantastic walks in the area - so should be a great weekend

stew

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Looks like you've done a brilliant job there, Stew (& others ?)

It's going to be a fantastic facility for you.

Gerald


----------



## JacSprat

Hi Stew - 
Congratulations and much success!
I'd be interested somewhere between May 7-10?? I've also got Thursdays and Fridays in April, but that might not help you. Let me know.

Regards,
Jacquie


----------



## trevorf

Hi Stew,

You couldn't relocate it nearer to Cheshire could you  

Trevor


----------



## CLS

Looks good Stew , pretty flexible with dates , go with the majority :lol: 


Mark


----------



## artona

Meets going ahead - April 17th - April 19th

see here

stew


----------



## redjumpa

Doh!!!! can't do that weekend we have a charity fundraiser on.

Will keep a look out for the next one.

Good luck and I hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## artona

Hi

Sorry about that Redjumpa, look forward to meeting you at a future one

stew


----------



## artona

Hi

Just a couple of spaces left now, if any one fancies it get in quick.



stew


----------



## artona

Hi

Just one space left now. Dave the chef has sent the menu through

Hot items
-Smoked haddock and poached egg with hollandaise sauce in puff pastry 
-Cheddar and caramelized onion quiche 
-Pizza- margherita, pepperoni, mushroom and pesto 
-Turkey ham, fried Quail's egg and potato rosti (individual canape sized) 

Cold Items
-Selection of smoked meats with bread and gherkins 
-Selection of smoked cheeses with crackers and chutneys 
-Smoked salmon with horseradish cream on brown toast 
-Duck and orange terrine 
-Tabouli (cous cous salad) 
-Potato salad (
-One other sald tbc 
-Sandwiches tbc - possibly roast beef and horseradish, cream cheese and cucumber 

Desserts
-Fruit tartlets 
-Apple crumble 

I'm sure I asked for cheese and pickle sandwiches and crisps :lol: :lol:


----------



## gdleeds

Hi sound just what I need, available anytime April, used your link to reg so hope space available

Graham
gdleeds


----------



## CLS

Unfortunatly will still be away from our Easter bash  So will have to wait for the next one Stew  

Mark


----------



## SidT

Hi Stew. Shirley and I are interested if still any places left, only got back from NZ via Penang last night so haven't had time to look at the links.
Hope we are not too late.
Cheers Sid


----------



## artona

Hi Sid

Sorry, did not see your post until Nuke directed me to it. Yep we can fit a few more in as we now have use of what will eventually be the campsite. I will increase the number on the front page.

Be great to see you both.


stew


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Stew,

Rita and I would liked to have attended your "maiden meet", but unfortunately, we have been trying to get our Balloon Flight out of the way for some 18 months now, but it has been cancelled each time due to unsuitable weather. Our next booking is on the Saturday 18th, so it'll have to be a "sorry, but no can do" from us.  

Jock & Rita.


----------



## artona

Hi

For some reason the number on the front page is not increasing!

We have 5 booked on

plus

Sid
Duncan and Chris, depending on work

anyone else?

I will take a couple of shots later on of the two camping areas. One is at the front on hard standing and the other on the field at the back is where the campsite will be. At present there is no electricity hook-up and water and waste disposal (both grey and black) is difficult so we would ask you to look after yourself in those areas. In the case of dire emergency we will not see you without and can supply all three from the cottage but it is a big no no to emptying any toilet cassettes that have chemical in as we have a septic tank.

The weekend starts 5pm Friday and finishes Sunday 5pm. The location here is very peaceful and quiet. We have recently finished the Manor Studio and training room which was the idea for the weekend. 

My son, Dave the Chef is coming up from Essex to lay on the food. We recently visited him for his birthday and his girlfriend had arranged for him to have the weekend off. We finally gave in and allowed him to go to work! He was desperate because it was Mothering Sunday and there was so much fun to be had getting stuck into cooking for 300 so our 30 odd should be a breeze in the park for him. 

Shona and I are covering the cost of the food but please bring along drinks etc. Shona is having the weekend off(another plan of mine that will fail, I am sure lol) as its her birthday but if anyone fancies trying to survive the heat of the kitchen feel free if you dare. 

Dave the Chef does not tolerate things and I can imagine he is one of those swearing bad tempered characters who for some strange reason are so popular on TV. I have no idea what he is actually like as I stay out of the way when he is creating but I have tasted his cooking though and always wonder how on earth I bred someone so capable   ( I was a champion cook in the scouts though :lol: :lol: )

Shane of Snellyvision is coming down for the party and if anyone wants to know about satallite TV I am sure he could be pursuaded to chat to you.

We will also be shooting portraits in the studio and running a small photo workshop in the training room on the saturday afternoon. If there is anyone local who does not fancy bringing the motorhome but fancies just coming down you are more than welcome, let me know.

When I spoke to Tina, the MHF charity rep we arranged to do this weekend for the MHF Macmillan Nurses charity fund. 

All rally fees (£5 per night) plus anything else we raise over the weekend will go towards this. 

We normally charge £70 for a portrait sitting and a 20"x16" canvas block portrait. Over the weekend we are donating 10 of these for a cost of £25 each, payable by the sitter but all £25 going to the charity fund. If you are interested in having yourself or your dogs photographed or even your motorhome please let me know. I will post a few examples later on.

If you would like to attend and you are not already on the list please post on this thread

stew


----------



## artona

JockandRita said:


> Hi Stew,
> 
> Rita and I would liked to have attended your "maiden meet", but unfortunately, we have been trying to get our Balloon Flight out of the way for some 18 months now, but it has been cancelled each time due to unsuitable weather. Our next booking is on the Saturday 18th, so it'll have to be a "sorry, but no can do" from us.
> 
> Jock & Rita.


no problem Jock but you know where we are if the wind is blowing in the wrong direction again

stew


----------



## artona

Hi

The system has updated itself so if you want to put down for it

click here

stew


----------



## SidT

Hi Stew. Thanks, look forward to seeing you again, I have put my name down on the "provisional" list.
Regards Sid


----------



## artona

Hi Sid

be great to see you both. Its not a provisional list though, the place is yours

stew


----------



## TinaGlenn

Just a quick thank you to Stewart for his generosity here, his portrait work is excellent both for 2 and 4 legged sitters. If anyone can work the miracle of getting our 3 mad hounds all to sit and pose we will be going for one of these.
The food sounds excellent, and I am looking forward to the workshop. Sounds like it is going to be a great meet.
Looking forward to seeing you all there
Tina


----------



## artona

_Just a quick thank you to Stewart for his generosity here, his portrait work is excellent both for 2 and 4 legged sitters. If anyone can work the miracle of getting our 3 mad hounds all to sit and pose we will be going for one of these.
The food sounds excellent, and I am looking forward to the workshop. Sounds like it is going to be a great meet.
Looking forward to seeing you all there
Tina_
Many thanks Tina, we will get your chaps sorted for you. I have also been asked if we can print a canvas from a supplied image and the answer is yes we can, same price

stew


----------



## Suenliam

As you know from a previous thread, we would be very interested, but the dates are not good for us. However, if you could relocate to Dumfries and Galloway or even N.W. Engerland then it might be possible 8) 

It looks like you have the makings of a good enterprise there and we wish you the very best with it and a super "testing" weekend.

Don't think it's our year for dates - can't do your event and it looks like both Carol's Scottish meets will be when we are in France ....... oh well  

Sue


----------



## artona

Hi

I have emailed a map etc to all the attendees. Can you make sure you have received it please


stew


----------



## artona

Hi

Its glorious sunshine here in Lincolnshire. Tina and Glen arrived last night to help us and today we had a bit of a busy day :lol: :lol:

We finally got the access road to the campsite useable - we laid 21 ton of road surface to it   and Glen has had a great time cutting the 6 acres of grass.

Good news is - if you fancy a last minute weekend away we can fit more in so just turn up

All the details can be got by clicking here

( you need a pdf reader which is a free download at http://get.adobe.com/uk/reader/

stew


----------



## artona

hi

We had a lovely day yesterday with 5 vans plus other MHF members and family and friends arriving we had about thirty for the party and about 10 for the photo training which was perfect.

















































































More photographs are here

Many thanks to all who attended and for making it great.

stew


----------



## Jezport

Just noticed the thread now. A shame as could have made it


----------



## CatherineandSteve

A great weekend had by all then Stew :wink: 

Cheers Steve


----------



## JockandRita

What a bummer Stew,

Had we known our Balloon flight was going to be cancelled, we could have joined you, but to cancel ourselves, would have resulted in a forfeit of fees paid.  

Great photos.  

Jock.


----------



## artona

Hi

It would have been great to see you Jez and Jock. It has been a great weekend Steve. Everyone has now left for home and I hope they have all enjoyed it.

I have just added some more photographs to the album, the complete set  can be seen by clicking here

Many thanks to Uncle Norm for cooking the breakast this morning.

Also thanks to Steve and Annie who own the campsite land here and who allowed us the use of it for free.

Annie is seen in the photograph below presenting Tina, the MHF charity organiser the cheque for the money we raised from the weekend. We asked Annie to present it to her as Annie is a cancer nurse. The money will go to the MHF charity pot we are raising for Macmillan Nurse










In all we raised £147 which we were pleased with

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Who's who*

Hi

Well done to all for the MacMillan Nurses.

The team photo above needs one of those silohette types so we can see who is who etc!

Russell


----------



## patp

Well to those of you that sadly missed this event all I can say is that you missed an absolutely brilliant event!!!

Stew and Shona made us all so welcome from the minute we arrived until we sadly had to leave for home.

The photo workshop was tailored specially for those attending and Stew was brilliant at helping us dunces to understand the finer points of digital photography. His patience was admiral.

The food was divine and we have taken the details of Dave's place of work for future reference :lol: 

The weather was kind, the countryside beautiful with all the lanes around edged in dafodils. Chris and I enjoyed exploring the footpaths surrounding the venue and Gypsy enjoyed seeing all those hare (hares?) racing around 8O 

Stew and Shona had help from Shane and Sally (Snellyvision) and Tina and Glen with Uncle Norm finishing proceedings off with a great breakfast cook up and Dave was still there contributing to the end. All in a good cause too :lol: 

I hope my fellow campers arrived home safely and I am sure they will join me in saying that we cannot wait to return to this wonderful venue :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob

*Safe*

Hello.

Yes we arrived home safe and well, thank you.

Big thank you to Stuart & Shona, Steve & Annie.

It was a pleasure to meet everyone to put some faces to names and user names too.

Far exceeded our expectations.

Trevor & Ann-Marie.


----------



## TinaGlenn

A huge thanks to Stew and Shona for hosting such a great meet and for their generosity in making the first MHF fundraising meet such a resounding success. We even managed to learn a few things about photography and photo editing :wink: 

We took advantage of Stew's portrait offer and had our 3 mad mutts imortalised on canvas, after they had finished reducing the calm and serene sudio to chaos, Stew managed to produce a fantastic picture for us, as can be seen in some of his pictures. 

Thank you to all who came and made it so much fun, it was lovely to see some old friends and meet some new ones, glad you picked this one as your ice breaker Teemyob AKA Trevor and Anne-Marie.

Thanks also to Shane AKA Snelly who drove Glenn to a motorhome dealer to get a replacement door for our motorhome after Odin put his head through the window in ours without opening it :roll: It wouldn't be a typical meet if there wasn't at least one little drama :lol: :lol: 

Will be off down to the bank in a while to pay in the cheque  

Happy birthday to Shona, hope she is having a peacefull and relaxing day now you have got your place back to yourselves  

Tina


----------



## SidT

We are so glad we drove cross country to take part in the photo meet.
We had a wonderful weekend, we parked on what will be the campsite, lovely and quiet and great to have a procession of pheasants, partridges, kestrals, rabbits and hares passing the van.
Many thank to Stewart and Shona for working so hard over the weekend, Stewarts photo tutorial was great and taught me a lot I didn't know about photoshop. just hope I can remember it all, and to Shona who presented us with a constant supply of tea, coffee and sandwiches.
Dave's food was brilliant, really tasty and plenty of it, he worked hard all afternoon and into the evening.
It was nice to meet old and new friends and we look forward to the next one
Thanks again to everyone whe made this a brilliant weekend.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT

Hi. So sorry I missed out Uncle Normans heroic effort on the BBQ, I think he was press ganged into it but he did a great job, providing well cooked food for everyone obviously an expert at it, well done Norman
Cheers Sid & Shirley.


----------



## UncleNorm

Good evening!

Auntie Sandra and I had a prior engagement so could only attend this 'do' for Saturday night/Sunday morning. 

We had spent Saturday afternoon on a steam hauled train out of Grosmont, to Pickering and back, enjoying one of the famous North Yorkshire Moors Railway restaurant meals. Some friends had given Sandra some vouchers for the meal, when she achieved pensioner status last August. It was a very pleasant occasion and a very enjoyable meal.

But better was yet to come. At 3.30pm, I drove up the 33% hill out of Grosmont, in second gear, and then went for it. By 5.45, we were at Cherry Valley Manor, in the fine company of some wonderful people. 

It really was great to meet up with folk we'd met before, as well as putting faces to user names for the first time. (Hi Dougie and Mags, hi Trev and Ann-Marie!)

In the 24 hours with Stew and Shona, and Shane and Sally, et al, we enjoyed ourselves so much more than we had during our 9 nights at the West Ayton CC Site, near Scarborough.

So thanks to our friends for their kinds words about the BBQ. Thanks too to you for the delightful companionship.


----------



## artona

Hi

Thank you everyone for all the nice words. 

It has been hard work getting the studio and all to where it is now but this weekend made it all worthwhile, it was a weekend made fantastic by all attending


stew


----------



## SidT

Hi Russell and anyone else interested. I can't do the silhouette things so have just numbered eveyone. here goes

1 Norman...unclenorm.
2 Trevor.....Teemyob.
3 Shane......Snellyvision.
4 Anne-Marie. Mrs Teemyob.
5 Steve.........Owns the site.
6 Shirley....... Mrs SidT.
7 Chris...........Mr Patp 
8 Pat ............Patp.
9 Annie........Wife of owner Steve, presenting cheque.
10 Me .........SidT.
11 Sandra.....Mrs Unclenorm.
12 Stewarts mum, Janet.
13 Tina............Tinaglenn.
14 Glenn..........Tinaglenn.
15 Shona with Jessica.
16 Dave the Chef...Stewarts son.
17 Stewarts daughter Penny
18 Chef Dave's girlfriend Michelle.
19 Stewart's daughter Penny's boyfriend Tony
20 Sally and Joshua.... Mrs Snellyvision
21 Mathew...........Shane and Sally's son.
22 Jake Shane and Sally's son


----------



## artona

Hi

Sid thats fantastic work, well done and thanks

stew


----------

